# futur simple / futur proche / présent (pour un événement à venir)



## Laura_wh

Les differences entre les trois sont difficile de distinguer.
Demain, je travaille
Demain, le temps sera tres instable
Demain, je vais faire un voyage en france

Tous peut presenter l'action future,mais comment je sais que je choisis.


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour,


*Le futur proche (aller + infnitif)* convient en général pour indiquer que l'on va faire quelque chose à très court terme, dans un avenir très proche. (comme son nom l'indique, dans un futur proche). 
Ex : _Oui maman, je vais passer l'aspirateur. (_en principe, ce sera fait dans les minutes qui viennent_)_

*Le présent* peut aussi bien s'employer pour un évènement à cout terme (_attends-moi, je bois un coup et j'arrive_) ou à beaucoup plus long terme (_l'année prochaine, je prends des cours de français_).
Mais il s'emploie pour exprimer un futur très probable, presque certain. 
_Ex : __Demain, je travaille (je suis presque sûr que demain je ne vais pas jouer, mais travailler)._ 

*Le futur simple *s'emploie pour indiquer qu'un fait devrait se produire dans le futur, mais ce n'est pas absolument certain. Suivant le contexte, il y a une plus ou moins grande probabilité que l'événement n'ait pas lieu.
Ex : La météo a dit que demain il pleuvra. (En principe, mais ce n'est pas absolument certain). 



Si je me suis trompé ou si j'ai oublié des choses (ou les deux  ), j'espère que l'on me reprendra.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Je pense que :
"Demain, je travaille" a le sens d'une promesse, plutôt personnelle : "je (me) promets que, demain, je travaillerai"


----------



## BERENICE S

Bonjour,

Les explications de Mickael sont très complètes et indiscutables.

J'ajouterais que le choix entre le futur proche, le présent ou le futur simple est aussi une question de style :
par exemple :
Les phrases "Demain je travaillerai" et "Demain, je travaille" disent la même chose
La première nuance est que la première marque un engagement et la seconde une simple assertion
L'autre nuance est que la première est d'une certaine manière plus formelle (expression posée, narration sans précipitation,...) et la seconde est davantage liée à une narration directe plutôt orale -par exemple dans une énumération rapide au cours d'un dialogue : "demain, je travaille, puis je fais les course, puis le dîner,...")

Bonne journée -B.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,


			
				BERENICE S said:
			
		

> Les phrases "Demain je travaillerai" et "Demain, je travaille" disent la même chose
> La première nuance est que la première marque un engagement et la seconde une simple assertion
> L'autre nuance est que la première est d'une certaine manière plus formelle (expression posée, narration sans précipitation,...) et la seconde est davantage liée à une narration directe plutôt orale -par exemple dans une énumération rapide au cours d'un dialogue : "demain, je travaille, puis je fais les course, puis le dîner,...")


Si je puis me permettre :
Je suis d'accord avec la remarque sur l'énumération (c'est plus facile au présent qu'au futur) et sur le fait que le futur est plus formel que le présent, mais

"J'ai rien fait du tout aujourd'hui, mais, demain, je travaille"
"Je n'ai rien fait du tout aujourd'hui, mais, demain, je travaillerai"
Ici, ce sont des promesses à moi-même.

"Aujourd'hui, je suis en congé, demain je travaille"
"Aujourd'hui, je suis en congé, demain je travaillerai"
Ici, ce sont de simples affirmations.


----------



## BERENICE S

Bonsoir Carnesecchi,

Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait un désaccord entre nous (pas en ce qui me concerne en tout cas) : mon message ne venait pas contredire le vôtre ; nos messages et celui de Mickael sont en fait complémentaires, et montrent combien une langue est porteuse de nuances (ici, le simple choix d'un temps en a suscité plusieurs)

bonne soirée à vous et à tous

Bérénice


----------



## CARNESECCHI

C'est clair en ce qui me concerne aussi, je ne souhaitais que donner des exemples de phrases très semblables mais avec des sens relativement différents.

C'est vrai que j'ai un peu de mal à envelopper mes phrases lorsque je glisse quelques minutes de WR entre deux réunions, une panne et trois coups de fil!


----------



## uman

Quelle est la différence entre le futur proche ("Il va faire quelque chose.") et le futur ("Il fera quelque chose.")?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour
Il me semble que la question porte la réponse, au moins en partie.
Le futur proche (il va faire quelque chose) indique une action décidée qui sera réalisée dans un délai relativement court, que l'on précise quelquefois (il va le faire dans la journée), alors que le futur simple laisse plus d'incertitude sur le délai de réalisation (il fera quelque chose, ce soir, demain, dans un mois, dans un an..., on ne sait pas). Mais on peut aussi dire "il le fera dans la journée".


----------



## Francois114

Je confirme ce que dit Zoe et j'ajoute que souvent, le futur simple a un sens de _rejet_... dans le futur. J'explique :

Elle : Tu fais la vaisselle, s'il te plaît ?
Lui : Je la fais tout à l'heure
_Il va la faire, c'est sûr_
Lui : Je vais la faire mais laisse moi finir le journal !
_Il va la faire, elle n'insiste pas_
Lui : Je la ferai, pas de problème...
_C'est beaucoup moins sûr et elle a des raisons de s'inquiéter car le futur signifie clairement : "Pas maintenant" !_

Il y a donc souvent une valeur *négative* dans le futur simple : pas maintenant, pas tout de suite. C'est la raison pour laquelle nous avons deux temps : l'un, le futur proche, pour marquer que même si c'est dans un moment plus ou moins long, c'est quelque chose qui va se faire et l'autre, le futur simple, qui indique que c'est dans le futur c'est-à-dire *pas dans le présent* vécu.

Une phrase du type :"_Dans deux ans, je m'installe à Paris_" est tout à fait fréquente en français. Elle veut dire "_C'est décidé, ça va se faire_". Si on dit ça au futur, c'est plutôt pour dire que c'est un rêve, un désir. En somme, le futur simple est souvent le temps de l'incertitude.

Le futur proche, lui est plutôt du côté du présent, de la réalité vécue : "D'ici dix ans, la Chine va devenir la première puissance mondiale" montre bien

- que l'emploi du futur proche n'est pas lié à la durée ("dans dix ans" !)
- qu'il indique que pour celui qui parle le processus est inévitable : il est déjà engagé dans son esprit : il faut remarquer que l'auxiliaire _aller_ est au _présent_, dans le futur proche.

François


----------



## LaurentK

D'accord avec vous, il y a en une dimension d'incertitude dans le futur simple que lève partiellement l'emploi du futur proche qui relève quasiment de la prédiction dans certains cas: il va tomber!


----------



## uman

Merci de m'avoir donné ces réponses claires et complètes. Vous avez très bien expliqué la différence.

Quelles seraient la signification et la connotation de la phrase "D'ici dix ans, la Chine deviendra la première puissance mondiale."?


----------



## Mikamocha

Pour développer ma comprehension, y a-t-il des moments précis où il * faut * employer le futur proche au lieu du futur simple  ou est-ce que c'est tout simplement une question de style ?

J'ai vu plusieurs fois des phrases comme " Ce weekend je vais faire les vitrines" . Personnellement,  j'aurais du écrire "ce weekend je *ferai *les vitrines" parce que je ne vais pas les faire  dans 5 minutes où une heure mais probablement dans un jour ou deux.

Est-ce que l'un de vous pourrait éclaircir ce nuance..? merci bien


----------



## pointvirgule

@Mikamocha : C'est une question de style ou de registre. En fait, le futur proche n'est pas forcément proche dans le temps. 

Par exemple, on peut très bien dire, à l'oral : _
Dans cinq milliards d'années, le Soleil va terminer son existence dans une gigantesque explosion. _(Je n'ai pas hâte.)

Voir aussi l'article Futur proche de l'inestimable BDL.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour ou bonsoir,

J'aurais mis le lien vers l'article de la BDL, si pointvirgule ne l'avais pas déjà fait. 

Mikamocha, en réponse à cette question : _y a-t-il des moments précis où il *faut *employer le futur proche au lieu du futur simple,_ 
j'attire ton attention vers la dernière partie de l'article. 





> Bien qu’il soit possible d'employer ces deux formes pour parler d'un fait à venir, on ne peut pas nécessairement les utiliser indifféremment dans tous les contextes.
> Ainsi, lorsque l'action évoquée est située dans un futur immédiat et qu'elle est vraiment ancrée dans le moment présent, seul le futur proche peut être utilisé.
> 
> *Exemples :*
> - Je *vais acheter* le journal. As-tu besoin de quelque chose? (et non : J'achèterai le journal.)
> - Je *vais faire* une pause. À tout à l'heure! (et non : Je ferai une pause.)


 Et aussi : 





> [...] les faits évoqués au futur simple ont une charge d'hypothèse plus importante que ceux évoqués au futur proche
> 
> - Votre demande *va être ajoutée* à la liste. (réalisation plus certaine)
> - Votre demande *sera ajoutée* à la liste. (réalisation plus hypothétique)
> - Je *vais revenir* dès que possible. (réalisation plus certaine)
> - Je *reviendrai* dès que possible. (réalisation plus hypothétique)


Je ne crois pas me tromper en disant qu'au Québec, le futur proche est plus courant qu'en France. 
Dans ton exemple, j'aurais dit : _je vais faire les vitrines._ Ou plutôt :_ je vais aller magasiner. _


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, dans ce contexte le futur simple me semblerait étrange et j'emploierais uniquement le futur proche étant donné qu'il s'agit d'un *projet* et qu'il est proche non seulement dans le temps, mais surtout *dans l'esprit du locuteur*.


----------



## WordRef1

J'estime qu'on peut ajouter que le futur proche marque aussi l'intention d'un individu, de ce qui est implicite dans une déclaration d'intention.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, c'est bien ce que je sous-entendais en parlant de *projet*…


----------



## wsw70

Bonjour,

J'ai essayé de trouver une explication plus formalisée de l'utilisation du présent dans le futur mais il semblerait que ce point ne soit pas trop couvert (ou bien je cherche au mauvais endroit )

Quels sont les cas où l'on utilise le présent pour désigner le futur au lieu d'utiliser le futur simple? Par exemple:

_je rentre bientôt de vacances
_
_je rentrerai bientôt à la maison_
Je sens bien qu'il y a une différence mais de là à expliquer cela à quelqu'un qui apprend le français...

Merci pour toute aide,
Wojtek


----------



## Zampaglione

Bonjour,

il me semble que le futur exprimé par un présent porte sur un évènement qui aura lieu dans un futur *proche*.
J'ai trouvé cette page internet sur les différents futurs peut-être y trouverez-vous de l'aide.


----------



## Chimel

Un futur proche ou aussi un futur considéré comme certain: "L'année prochaine, je fais le tour du monde!".

L'utilisation du présent marque que la décision est prise, même si l'action elle-même doit se dérouler dans un avenir relativement lointain: ce futur devient ainsi "mentalement proche", en quelque sorte (à comparer avec "Un jour, je ferai le tour du monde").


----------



## Zampaglione

Absolument d'accord avec Chimel et l'impact de la certitude du projet sur la manière d'exprimer le futur!


----------



## Resa Reader

*Je vais te le donner demain. / Je te le donnerai demain.

*Quelqu'un vient de me dire que je ne peux pas utuliser le futur proche avec "demain" parce que ce n'est pas vraiment "proche". Moi, au contraire, je dirais qu'en langage parlé le futur proche remplace de plus en plus le futur "normal", surtout chez les jeunes. 


Et vous, qu'est-ce que vous en dites?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ce n'est évidemment qu'une question de point de vue: demain peut être proche ou lointain. Cela ne me dérange pas du tout qu'on dise "je vais te le donner demain ou après-demain", tant que le délai reste raisonnable. Oralement, je trouve que cette tournure sert justement à raccourcir subjectivement le temps apparent nécessaire, donc à renforcer la confiance dans une promesse, par exemple.


----------



## Chimel

matoupaschat said:


> Oralement, je trouve que cette tournure sert justement à raccourcir subjectivement le temps apparent nécessaire, donc à renforcer la confiance dans une promesse, par exemple.


Exactement! C'est une simple question de point de vue. C'est pourquoi le délai pourrait même être objectivement beaucoup plus long que un ou quelques jours, comme dans: "L'été prochain, je vais aménager une nouvelle terrasse" ou même "Après mon départ à la retraite, je vais enfin pouvoir m'occuper de tout ça". Comme la décision est prise et que l'action est présentée comme devant certainement se produire, elle est subjectivement proche, en quelque sorte, dans l'esprit de celui qui parle.


----------



## Bachatamor

Si j'ai bien compris, le Futur Simple exprime une action plus hypothètique que le Futur Proche. Hier, en lisant un dialogue, je suis tombée sur la phrase "C'est sûr, on passera un bon week-end". 
Pourquoi est-ce qu'on utilise le Futur Simple ici alors que "c'est sûr" est présent dans la phrase et devrait dire qu'on est sûr de ce qu'on dit...


Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## Chimel

Bachatamor said:


> Si j'ai bien compris, le Futur Simple exprime une action plus hypothétique que le Futur Proche.


Ce n'est pas tout à fait ce qui a été dit. On a dit que le futur dit "proche" (tout comme le présent à sens futur) servait souvent à exprimer un fait futur considéré comme certain, même si ce fait n'est pas si proche que cela dans le temps. Il y a donc, en gros, deux utilisations de ce futur: un fait vraiment très proche (_je vais faire la vaisselle_) et un fait "subjectivement proche" parce que considéré comme certain, même s'il est plus lointain (_l'été prochain, je vais aménager une nouvelle terrasse_).

Cela ne signifie pas pour autant que le futur simple désigne nécessairement un fait plus hypothétique. Cela *peut *être le cas: quelqu'un a estimé plus haut que si le mari dit _Je ferai la vaisselle_, la promesse est plus vague que s'il dit _je vais la faire_ (quoique... Je ne suis pas tout à fait sûr de partager cette impression dans cet exemple précis). Mais souvent, c'est aussi une simple question de registre (voir le message #13 entre autres). C'est le cas ici: je ne vois pas de différence de sens avec _on va passer un bon week-end_, mais le futur simple appartient à un niveau de langue un peu plus soutenu. La différence serait encore plus nette entre: _On va bien s'amuser!_ et _On s'amusera bien!_

Tout cela est assez complexe et subtil, j'en ai bien conscience. Retenez en pratique que si vous voulez exprimer un fait futur proche et/ou certain *et *à un niveau de langue ordinaire ou familier, vous avez intérêt à utiliser le futur proche. Dans d'autres cas, vous avec le choix et les différentes possibilités sont assez semblables.


----------



## Glockenblume

Et quelle est la différence entre "On va voir" et "On verra". J'ai du mal à la comprendre ...


----------



## Chimel

En l'absence de contexte, je dirais que "on verra" a, a priori, une connotation moins sûre, plus hypothétique.

Si vous demandez à votre patron d'avoir de meilleures conditions de salaire et qu'il vous répond "Oui, on verra ça l'année prochaine...", c'est pour le moins un engagement assez vague. A l'inverse, l'expression "on va voir ce qu'on va voir!" exprime une très forte détermination.

Mais ce sont des tendances et non des règles absolues, le contexte reste primordial. Le patron peut tout aussi bien vous répondre "On verra ça demain, d'accord?", avec l'intention tout à fait ferme d'en discuter lors de la réunion du lendemain.


----------



## la fée

Bonjour,
peut-on employer le _futur proche _pour parler d'une action que l'on a l'intention de faire dans un futur pas si proche dans le temps? par exemple: Nous allons nous marier dans deux ans. Je vais partir en Angleterre au mois de mars. Est-ce que cette périphrase verbale est utilisée pour souligner l'intention, l'action programmée? Merci!


----------



## Maître Capello

La proximité dans le temps est quelque chose de parfaitement subjectif. Il peut donc ne s'agir que de quelques secondes comme de quelques années. Il est donc tout à fait correct et naturel d'employer le futur proche dans vos deux exemples.

_Nous *allons* nous *marier* dans deux ans._ 
_Je *vais partir* en Angleterre au mois de mars._


----------

